# Budget Computer Build for Local Friend



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright. My buddy and I are playing Age of Conan and his laptop he bought a year ago is having trouble running it on somewhat decent graphics, so he's looking to get a budget Gamer build, aimed to run it on high. Now, I've been searching and this is the stuff I have come up with so far. I'd like to cut some more money off this though, as its right above his budget, and I'd also like to choose a different motherboard but I can't decide on one that has a good price and features. He doesn't need monitor/keyboard/mouse. All prices are before rebate:


CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale (2.53ghz) $132
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052

Hard Drive: SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD501LJ 500GB 7200 RPM $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052

Video Card: HIS Hightech ATI Radeon HD3850 512mb PCI-E $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161214

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-EP35-S3G LGA 775 $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128084

PSU: OCZ 600W - Same as Mine $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

CD/DVD Drive: Samsung Black $23
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151161

Memory: 4GB GSkill DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

Case: COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

CPU Cooler: XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Cooper $37
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


*$710 with this current build before rebates. Think that is about good!!*


BTW, this motherboard runs with the 3700 right? I've always been confused on whether ati/nvidia work on certain motherboards.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 2, 2008)

Power Supply is $200, Palit 9600GT is $155 even if the Power Supply was $110 there are still better choices, the Palit card isn't very good it has a mediocre heatsink with no memory cooling or hdmi cable in the box so your probably going to want to buy an aftermarket heatsink. drop the memory.

- Christine


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Any NVidia or ATI card will work on any motherboard as a single card, but when you decide to go to multiple cards you have to have the right chipset so that the board can handle it.  Good choice on the CPU I just got one and its a great chip.


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Power Supply is $200, Palit 9600GT is $155 even if the Power Supply was $110 there are still better choices, the Palit card isn't very good it has a mediocre heatsink with no memory cooling or hdmi cable in the box so your probably going to want to buy an aftermarket heatsink. drop the memory.
> 
> - Christine



The PSU had an instant savings to $110...swapped it with the one I have though, saves a few bucks and it'll run what it needs. Also took the Palit out of the mix.

Also, some advice on the memory. That's one thing I really don't know much about. I mean, look at the memory in my build.


----------



## Silverel (Jun 2, 2008)

Crucial Ballistix are sweet, but you can save about 20$ by going with Kingston HyperX. Performance difference will not be all that noticeable.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104001


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

AH jeez, I just realized I didn't put an operating system in this build. I need to start finding places to cut prices then, at least to where its at now. *$800 w/ operating system is Budget now.* I'll add the OS into the current build and see the damage.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 2, 2008)

Crucial Ballistix are crap now. they are D9HNL, high failure rate, poor overclock. you would be better off with the Corsair kit you have I don't think any overclockers will be purchasing Crucial for a while  I would purchase a cheap 4GB OCZ kit.

- Christine


----------



## Silverel (Jun 2, 2008)

OS you can get right here at TPU. Make someone love ya. 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59403

You could get some damn fine performance out of a 3850 (and the Black Box after MIR) if you go with HIS for 80$ less than the 3870. That should just about cut the corners enough to even ya out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161214


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

Silverel said:


> OS you can get right here at TPU. Make someone love ya.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59403
> 
> You could get some damn fine performance out of a 3850 (and the Black Box after MIR) if you go with HIS for 80$ less than the 3870. That should just about cut the corners enough to even ya out.
> ...



Thanks man. Cut a huge chunk out, we're almost there. The 3850 looks like a good option, looks about equal to my 9600GT so should perform awesome once OC'd. 



calvary1980 said:


> Crucial Ballistix are crap now. they are D9HNL, high failure rate, poor overclock. you would be better off with the Corsair kit you have I don't think any overclockers will be purchasing Crucial for a while  I would purchase a cheap 4GB OCZ kit.
> 
> - Christine



I had no idea about this. Thanks! 



What do you guys think of the motherboard? I'm a bit iffy on it.


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227296

That too cheap of RAM to try to squeeze in this build you think? I haven't really heard anything about OCZ's value RAM.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 2, 2008)

is your friend an overclocker or just a gamer? the wolfdale processors are really meant to be overclocked if he is just going to game than you might want to look at another processor I would normally recommend the kentsfield but they are out of stock so AMD might not be a bad choice. 

also Corsair XMS2 DHX 2x2 are on sale for $80 AR with Free Shipping on Newegg but it ends on the 9th.

- Christine


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> is your friend an overclocker or just a gamer? the wolfdale processors are really meant to be overclocked if he is just going to game than you might want to look at another processor I would normally recommend the kentsfield but they are out of stock so AMD might not be a bad choice.
> 
> also Corsair XMS2 DHX 2x2 are on sale for $80 AR with Free Shipping on Newegg but it ends on the 9th.
> 
> - Christine



I'll be overclocking the machine for him. I wouldn't let a bud go with stock.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 3, 2008)

drop the OCZ Power Supply, Newegg has the Corsair 650TX for $90 Shipped or the Corsair 450VX for $80 Shipped see this thread for convincing. if your going to spend $130 on a video card you may as well purchase an 8800GT Newegg has the Asus 8800GT 512 for $135 Shipped. I was also thinking about the OCZ Reapers 2x2 

- Christine


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

I know I'm going to take crap for this, but if you really want to cut price more go with A-Data, I can vouch that this stuff OCs well and I hear it's even better on Intel systems. I've seen people break 1100mhz at 5-5-5-15-24 with it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211282
And yes, it is the same ram that I have.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 3, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Crucial Ballistix are crap now. they are D9HNL, high failure rate, poor overclock. you would be better off with the Corsair kit you have I don't think any overclockers will be purchasing Crucial for a while  I would purchase a cheap 4GB OCZ kit.
> 
> - Christine




 I have ddr2 800 crucial ballistics tracer ram(the sticks your talking about with the chips only on one side of the sticks) OC'ed to 975 and running timings of 5-5-5-15 and have not had a single problem with them


----------



## choppy (Jun 3, 2008)

to make your $800 budget:

1. swop vista for XP SP2 ($79.99) $15 less
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116056

2. swop case for a cm centurion 5 ($49.99) $20 less
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068


knocks $35 off making $795


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out this ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

DVD Burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228 
May save you a couple bucks due to free shipping.


----------



## choppy (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont understand, why has nobody recommended Geil ram?! 

look at the price, $34 after rebate, you save over $65 from your current ram!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144062

and geil is actually great ram. i have the normal pc6400 ram and even these go over 1066mhz at cas5!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Well choppy, you feeling 4GB is overkill?

I think it would be more than plenty and may as well spend for it now. As matter of fact I am thinking of ditching my plans of new motherboard and spending the cash on a video card and set of PC8500.


----------



## choppy (Jun 3, 2008)

no 4gb for vista is right on. to make his budget i swopped vista for xp, so 2gb is perfect. just he needed to make the budget so im givin ideas!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

I got yah! XP w/2GB versus Vista w/4GB. Quite a bit of price difference too and especially when you think about Windows 7 with a rumored release of next year.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 3, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I have ddr2 800 crucial ballistics tracer ram(the sticks your talking about with the chips only on one side of the sticks) OC'ed to 975 and running timings of 5-5-5-15 and have not had a single problem with them



975 on a 2gig stick, I hope you have something bigger in your pants because that isn't high 

stick with the OCZ Reapers.

- Christine


----------



## choppy (Jun 3, 2008)

calvary1980 said:
			
		

> I hope you have something bigger in your pants because that isn't high



owned lol!

im glad ur on a level now JRracin, and u put a good point abt windows 7. i think xp w/ 2gb is the better budget option. lets see what OP thinks


----------



## Creatre (Jun 4, 2008)

Going to update with a few of the new suggestions. Also found out my friend can get Vista 64 bit on campus for next to nothing, so taking that out of the budget and modifying. I'm trying to stay away from the 8800GT because it's having problems with Conan right now for some reason. 

Updated and think we are right about where we need to be. I'm keeping this PSU because of $ factor versus going with the Corsair, and I think this is a good PSU that will allow some future upgrades. Anyone want to add some final thoughts?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 4, 2008)

Why not go the PC8000 ram instead? Its same price


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2008)

Save some on the case and get this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233037


----------

